# New kitten



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

No, it's not really a kitten... :roll:

New spider, b. smithi (aka) mexican redknee...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG ewwwww!!!!! You know how I feel about those creepy things. I was hopng to see a cute kitty


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate you , I wanted to see a kitten not this LOL. Yukkkky my worst fear is spiders so not cool.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

here kitty, kitty, kitty......


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice! do you have any othe creatures? Snakes, lizards?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

BastienBully said:


> Nice! do you have any othe creatures? Snakes, lizards?


Ya, couple more spiders, a snake, gecko here and there...not too much.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dude I really hate you!I think you've done that to me before only with snakes.The 2 things I hate most are spiders and snakes!

But even though I hate em I do gotta say that that is one pretty spider


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

You guys do realize that you can move your mouse cursor over the row where the thread is and see a preview of the explanation, right?

That'll learn ya!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Dude I really hate you!I think you've done that to me before only with snakes.The 2 things I hate most are spiders and snakes!
> 
> But even though I hate em I do gotta say that that is one pretty spider


 Thanks, she does have some nice color....another snake pic did you say, ok then.....not my pic, or snake, but it's in the Holiday spirit...i guess.... :roll:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lmao

Ewww *shudders*


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Handsome little fella, I do love spiders although I'm still uneasy about some. (primarily the smooth looking ones) How are the Redknees as far as temperament?


Lol! I love the Santa picture!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> Handsome little fella, I do love spiders although I'm still uneasy about some. (primarily the smooth looking ones) How are the Redknees as far as temperament?
> 
> Lol! I love the Santa picture!


Thanks, she is a pretty cool T. Ya, the smooth looking T's are normally OW (old world) species and don't have the itchy urticating hair new world T's do, but are more prone to bite and have fairly potent venom...ouch! My redknee is pretty laid back, they can be a little skittish and will 'kick' hair as a defense vs. giving you a bite. Very easy to care for though.....


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

DAM YOU DMTWI!!! 

I don't like cats as is...BUT SPIDERS I HATE MORE!! LOL

You one clever son of a gun...I got punkd!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

NoWuCmE... said:


> DAM YOU DMTWI!!!
> 
> I don't like cats as is...BUT SPIDERS I HATE MORE!! LOL
> 
> You one clever son of a gun...I got punkd!!


 ................. :roll:


----------

